# RO water necessary for shrimps?



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

So guys, I'm wondering if it's good to use RO water for shrimps and let your tank take care of the parameters. For shrimps I mean pricier ones, not common cherries or amanos.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> So guys, I'm wondering if it's good to use RO water for shrimps and let your tank take care of the parameters. For shrimps I mean pricier ones, not common cherries or amanos.


I dont think so. coz I use tapwater every water change for my crs tank and they are fine for now. and also I do not use any chemicals like chlorine removing. I hope they live longer


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> I dont think so. coz I use tapwater every water change for my crs tank and they are fine for now. and also I do not use any chemicals like chlorine removing. I hope they live longer


alright! so you just leave them the water out for a day or so and let the Cl evaporate?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Just a warning with regards to not using a dechlorinator; sometimes the city of Toronto changes to chloramines....


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

it been 5 months im using tap. no deaths


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Toronto tends to change to chloramines after the winter thaw, so keep an eye on your water in March/April of next year.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I washed out some new additions when the chloramine was in the water. had no idea why a water change killed all my shrimps.

I DEFINITELY use a dechlorinator that targets chloramine AND heavy metals - including copper.


I don't think RO is necessary.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I also think RO might not be a good idea. I bought a half dozen cherry shrimp in the spring and put them in a tank that is mostly RO. They survived fine but they never reproduced. By the time a pond snail enfestation cleaned out all the Algae they had all dissappeared. I looked but I never could find any definative info on what hardness shrimp like. All anyone talks about is copper.

Lee


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Keep in mind that it is the dose that makes the poison.

Many people are often surprised to find that shrimp food contains copper. While it is toxic, it is required in trace amounts for shrimp to survive, however.


----------



## Roberacer1 (Aug 21, 2010)

I worry about RO. Similar to distilling it takes most everything out of the water and with that is even taking the nutrients that your aquarium's inhabitants need. I know they have supplements for that reason but I am not yet convinced that science has got it all figured out. Do they really know everything that needs to be there in exactly the right proportions? Also many human intended supplements use synthetics as opposed to the real thing which often don't work as well. Is the pet fish industry immune to this on slot? How are the fish supplements made that you buy? It's all theory I know but for me it looks like to many variables. That said they have made and sold RO rigs since before I started keeping fish. Must be working for someone.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Beijing08 said:


> So guys, I'm wondering if it's good to use RO water for shrimps and let your tank take care of the parameters. For shrimps I mean pricier ones, not common cherries or amanos.


I start out with Toronto water, but after that, I only top up and do small water. Usually, the plants in the tank balance the water parameter for me. However, I do note that the white on the CRS tends to slowly disappear with each generation. So I am assuming the there is something missing from the tab water. RO, removes most of the chemicals and minerals. Unless you know what to suplement back into the tank. It's possible your shrimps are missing some key minerals.
That's one of the reason, I don't use RO water.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

camboy012406 said:


> I dont think so. coz I use tapwater every water change for my crs tank and they are fine for now. and also I do not use any chemicals like chlorine removing. I hope they live longer


So you just use plain tap water? No dechlorinator, no nothing? D:


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> So you just use plain tap water? No dechlorinator, no nothing? D:


yeah. just only tap water I swear, coz im a practical guy that dont want to spend too much.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> I start out with Toronto water, but after that, I only top up and do small water. Usually, the plants in the tank balance the water parameter for me. However, I do note that the white on the CRS tends to slowly disappear with each generation. So I am assuming the there is something missing from the tab water. RO, removes most of the chemicals and minerals. Unless you know what to suplement back into the tank. It's possible your shrimps are missing some key minerals.
> That's one of the reason, I don't use RO water.


agree man........


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

camboy012406 said:


> yeah. just only tap water I swear, coz im a practical guy that dont want to spend too much.


Im amazed! and no deaths?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> Im amazed! and no deaths?


. 
absolutely no deaths. actually i have 2 berried yellow shrimp on my crs tank today


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I also do no use RO water, I have PH 7.6 right out of the tap here in Burlington, and my shrimp are all reproducing with the exception of my crystal Hinos and Mosura's, but then again I have been told that the higher grade of crystal shrimp the harder they are to reproduce because of so much interbreeding!

I use Amquel Plus for water conditioner, and put in some Morillionite clay to add back minerals, and once a month add some liquid calcium (Kent Marine)
for the crayfish and shrimp to help with molting.

My tanks all have new babies in them, including (surprise) my dwarf orange crayfish, and IF I have a death it is usually an older shrimp (very large one)


I tried RO water from BIG ALS but it didn't make any difference at all, so I stopped using it. I just do weekly 20% water changes.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> I start out with Toronto water, but after that, I only top up and do small water. Usually, the plants in the tank balance the water parameter for me. However, I do note that the white on the CRS tends to slowly disappear with each generation. So I am assuming the there is something missing from the tab water. RO, removes most of the chemicals and minerals. Unless you know what to suplement back into the tank. It's possible your shrimps are missing some key minerals.
> That's one of the reason, I don't use RO water.


Very feasible explanation, thanks a lot!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> I also do no use RO water, I have PH 7.6 right out of the tap here in Burlington, and my shrimp are all reproducing with the exception of my crystal Hinos and Mosura's, but then again I have been told that the higher grade of crystal shrimp the harder they are to reproduce because of so much interbreeding!
> 
> I use Amquel Plus for water conditioner, and put in some Morillionite clay to add back minerals, and once a month add some liquid calcium (Kent Marine)
> for the crayfish and shrimp to help with molting.
> ...


EXCELLENT INFO! Much appreciated insight for shrimpkeeping


----------

